# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions > [How-To] [Trolling Glitch] Kill other players in PvE areas

## Fl0wen

*PATCHED*

Just looking to have some fun? Want to get back at someone annoying? Now you can kill other players in PvE areas!

You need to be a Warlock, and you need to have the new Void subclass tree.

Once you've unlocked the new grenade in that tree, overcharge it and throw it under another player if you're not in their fireteam, or directly at them if you are.

Video demo

----------

